# Rust nach 5-15 min zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher



## Britania (29. März 2017)

Ich hab Folgendes Problem wenn ich Rust spiele dan bekomme ich innerhalb von 5 Minuten die Meldung das ich zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung habe und werde 30 Sekunden später raus geschmissen. 

Das Problem Tritt nur in Rust auf seit ca 1 Woche. 

Ich hab 16gb und es werden in der regel nur 7 gb verwendet sprich ich hab noch ca 9 gb frei ich habe den spiel auch schon mehr Arbeitsspeicher zugewiesen Hilft auch nichts. 
Habs auch deinstalliert und neu Installiert auf fehlende Datein überprüft. 

Ich bin ratlos.


----------



## Britania (3. April 2017)

Problem gelöst musste nur den Arbeitsspeicher erhöhen und gleich setzten sprich Max/Min auf die selbe größe stellen. Ich mein den extra Arbeitsspeicher der von der Festplatte genommen wird sprich eigendlich kein Richtiger Arbeitsspeicher ist der War woll zu klein da anscheinend Rust den gut nutzt.


----------

